#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-28
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<zubak> sa
<sibel> Selamlar
<zubak> as
<sibel> Bir sorunum vardı yardım alabilir miyim
<zubak> buyur sor
<zubak> ayrıca soru sorabilirmiyim demene gerek yok
<zubak> sor
<sibel> Format attım az önce cd den açtım suanda grub rescue> ekranı geliyor
<sibel> error: no such device
<sibel> :(
<sibel> İki harddisk im var diğerinde windows var
<sibel> format atmadan önce grub vardı attıktan sonra bu sorunla karşılaştım
<zubak> windows mu kurdun
<zubak> windows'a formatmı attın
<sibel> yok ubuntuya format attım
<zubak> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=20992.0
<zubak> bi bak bakalım
<sibel> windows kuruluydu önceden
<zubak> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,13415.0.html
<zubak> bu linklerde denilenler belki yardımcı olur
<Kartagis> fdisk/mbr
<Kartagis> sorununu çözer sibel
<sibel> ben wubi ile kurmadım yalnız
<Kartagis> farketmez
<sibel> grub2 vardı önceden ordan seçiyordum
<Kartagis> senin amacın windows'u açmak değil mi?
<sibel> genelde ubuntu kullanıyorum öncesinde açılışta grub ekranı geliyordu yine öyle olmasını istiyorum
<sibel> orda zaten windows vardı lazım olduğunda seciyordum
<Kartagis> ha anladım
<Kartagis> bir dk
<Kartagis> ingilizcen var mı?
<sibel> biraz
<Kartagis> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kartagis> bunu oku
<Kartagis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sibel> ok
<sibel> bir şey daha grub2 yi hangi harddiske kurmam gerekiyor ubuntunun olduğu yere dğeil mi
<zubak> harddiskin başına kur
<sibel> ubuntu sdb de burdaki kurulumda sda da var
<zubak> en başa
<sibel> hangisini seçmem gerek
<zubak> sdb'ye
<sibel> ok
<Kartagis> evet sibel
<Kartagis> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/163415_10150382069275072_669805071_16940225_4828381_n.jpg
<zubak> wtf
 * Syswork Selamlar.
 * Syswork iyi akşamlar
<Kartagis> vlan özellikli bir modem önerir misiniz bana?
<Kartagis> vlan ne işime yarayacaksa onu da bilmiyorum ya
<Gambit_> selam herkeze
<Gambit_> bir sorunum var bana yardim edecek biri var mi?
<Kartagis> "herkes"
<Kartagis> sor sorunu, bilen birileri vardır
<Gambit_> abi sudo unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow> shadowfile yazdim ve sonra terminal'de "I am no one" cikiyordu
<Gambit_> bunu nasil cozebilirim?
<Gambit_> turkcem o kadar iyi degi biliyorum
<Gambit_> :)
<Kartagis> hiç fikrim yok
<Gambit_> tamam :)
<sg|> hayirli aksamlar herkeze
<sg|> ubuntu samba server da smb.conf a bir kalsor eklemek istiyorum samba user larin ortak klasoru olsun istiyorum
<sg|> bunun hakkinda dokuman web tavsiye edebilecek birileri varmi acaba veya yardimci olabilecek..
<Kartagis> ben olurum
<sg|> tamam cok iyi olur
<Kartagis> şifreyle mi girilecek yoksa misafir kabul mu?
<sg|> sadece userlar misafir kabul degil
<Kartagis> [yedek]
<Kartagis>   path = /mnt/depo/yedek
<Kartagis>   browsable = yes
<Kartagis>   write list = smbuser
<Kartagis> bendeki örnek
<sg|> tamam bir deniyorum hemen
<sg|> iih olmadi
<sg|> aaa pardon path girmedim tabi ya
<sg|> kusur bir dk
<sg|> cok sagol tesekkur ederim
<Kartagis> bir şey değil
<sg|> ama dosya yazamiyorum klasore
<Kartagis> klasör 0757 olacak
<Kartagis> eğer sadece o grup ve sahibi yazacaksa 0775
<sg|> 757 evet calisti
<sg|> cok tesekkurler
<Kartagis> bir şey değil
<Okay> selam
<Okay> kimse yok mu _?
<Kartagis> var
<Kartagis> 22 kişi
<Kartagis> sen dahil
<Okay> kimse takmadı ama beni :D
<Kartagis> görmemişlerdir
<Kartagis> yoksa niye takmasınlar
<Okay> ben yeni sayılırım ubuntuda
<Okay> buradan destek alabilir miyim ?
<Kartagis> hoşgeldin aramıza
<Kartagis> tabii
<Okay> yaklaşık 16 makineye kurdum
<Okay> iş yerinde uzak bağlantı için kullanıyoruz
<Kartagis> vnc mi?
<Okay> rdp
<Okay> vnc ve ssh benim işime yarıyor
<Okay> ben bizimkilere bağlanırken kullanıyorum
<Okay> windows server 2008 de yazıcı sorunu hakkında bilgisi olan var mı ?
<Kartagis> valla benim yok
<Okay> hımmm
<Okay> sağol yinede :)
<Kartagis> varadero'nun olabilir belki
<Kartagis> o da sabah gelir
<Okay> anladım
<Okay> meslek ne ?
<Kartagis> bilişim
<Okay> iyimiş :)
<Kartagis> senin?
<Okay> aynen
<Okay> burada herkez aynı galiba :D
<Kartagis> ben bu aralar mac kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> "herkes"
<Okay> pardon ya
<Okay> alışkanlık o
<Okay> :)
<Okay> sen ne taraftasın ?
<Okay> yani şehir neresi ?
<Kartagis> istanbul
<Okay> hımm bende
<Okay> ben mobilya firmasındayım
<Okay> 14 şube var
<Okay> 2 server var
<Okay> uğraşıp duruyorum :d
<Okay> senin iş nasıl  ?
<Kartagis> fena değil
<Kartagis> sabancı üniversitesi'ndeyim
<Kartagis> istanbul'da neredesin?
<Okay> dudullu tarafındayım
<barbar__conan> Ä°zmirdeyim
<barbar__conan> istanbulda değil
<barbar__conan> (:
<Okay> :)
<Okay> mac neden kullanıyorsun ?
<Kartagis> neden İzmir'in İ'si büyük de İstanbul'un İ'si küçük ha barbar__conan? İstanbul'a bir düşmanlığın mı var ha?
<Kartagis> (:
<barbar__conan> sevemedim hala istanbulu
<barbar__conan> (:
<Kartagis> Okay, şundan
<Kartagis> hani sinek küçüktür ama mide bulandırır derler ya
<Kartagis> benimki de o hesap
<Okay> küçük bi sorun mu var :d
<Kartagis> flash sorunu
<Okay> adobe mi ?
<Okay> kullanıyorsun ?
<Kartagis> yok o flash değil, flashplayer
<Kartagis> adobe de kullanıyorum
<Okay> hımm :)
<Okay> bende kullanıyorum da
<Okay> photoshop ve dreamweaver
<Kartagis> ben yakında -tembellik etmezsem- iPhone için geliştirmeye başlayacağım
<Okay> çözünürlüğü düşük yapsan yeterli olmuyormu onun  için  ?
<Okay> ben biraz yokum
<Okay> 2 bilgisayara bakmam gerekiyor geleceğim sonra
<Okay> kendine iyi bak
<Okay> gittim
<acemi> Kartagis: flashla ilgili ne sorun var
<Okay> selam
<Kartagis> acemi, facebook videolarını tam uzunlukta izleyemiyorum
<Kartagis> şimdi gitmeliyim, iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-29
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<gsezen> zlm
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-30
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * cihann selamlar
<Kartagis> selam cihann
<cihann> selam Kartagis
<cihann> he zaten selam demişim dimi :P
<cihann> kafa gitti
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<Kartagis> http://www.turk.internet.com/portal/yazigoster.php?yaziid=31914
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> mysql geçen hafta mysql injection ile hacklenmiş
<Kartagis> mysql.com*
<wingless> Kartagis: siteyi PHP ile yazmışlar, fazlasıyla hakediyorlar bence
<Kartagis> ne ile yazmalılardı?
<wingless> PHP dışında birçok dil olabilir
<wingless> SQL injection açıklarının çoğu PHP'de SQL işlemlerinin saçma sapan bir şekilde yapılması yüzünden oluşuyor
<zubak> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-31
<zubak> sa
<BosSkurt> a.s zubak
<Turbolinux> Merhaba arkadaşlar. Yazıcımla A5 boyutunda fotoğraf yazdırtmak istedim ama yapamadım. Yazıcım kağıdı alıp bir miktar baskı yaptıktan sonra duraklıyor. Neden olabilir? Cevaplarınız için teşekkürler.
<Turbolinux> Arkadaşlar neyden kaynaklanıyor bu problem?
<Turbolinux> Yardım ederseniz sevinirim. Tekrar teşekkürler.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-01
<kelalaka> :)
<kelalaka> mouse tekerleği kendi kendine düzelmiş. :)
<kelalaka> bu ubuntu acayip dağıtım
<Turbolinux> Merhaba arkadaşlar. Yazıcımla A5 çıktı almak istedim ama alamadım. Yazıcıda kağıt bulunmadığını belirtiyor sistem. Bu problemi nasıl çözebilirim?
<Turbolinux> Neden yazdırtamıyorum yazıcıdan çıktıyı? Ne yapmalıyım?
<Turbolinux> Sorunumu nasıl çözebilirim? Biraz acil işim, sorunu çözebilicek bir arkadaş varsa ve yardım ederse sevinirim.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-02
<Paranoyak> selam
<Kartagis> vps aldım vatana millete hayırlı uğurlu olsun
<genctelefon> slm
<inan> iyi aksamlar
<inan> red5 ya da benzeri media server hakkinda bilgisi olan var mi
<pajero> banshee 1.9.6 kurabilen varmı?
<wingless> pajero: 11.04 var, 1.9.6 yüklü
<pajero> 10.10 da yüklüyorum
<pajero> yaklaşık 2 saattir eksik kütüphaneleri tamamlamaya çalışıyorum
<sarikan> kubuntu beta indirdim
<sarikan> 11,04
<sarikan> kurulumda hdd de iken gitti kurulum
<tulliana> sarikan: kubuntu ile uğraşma
<tulliana> boşver
<tulliana> zaman kaybı
<tulliana> ubuntu ile aynı tadı vermiyor
<tulliana> kde zevkini yaşamak istiyorsan fedora kur
<tulliana> fedorada hem gnome hemde kde harika
<tulliana> destek sıkıntısıda çekmezsin pek
<tulliana> hemde çok tutarlı
<sarikan> yok yahu
<sarikan> fedora çok hantal
<sarikan> kde ye alıştık
<tulliana> fedora hantal değil
<tulliana> yanlışın var
<tulliana> bi daha kur öyle karar ver derim
<tulliana> ;)
<sarikan> kubuntu bile yavaş ama fedora daha yavaş
<sarikan> çok kasıyo
<pajero> macbuntu yu çaktım fena oldu
<pajero> tvsiye ederim
<tulliana> ben fedoradan geçmem
<tulliana> bazan ubuntuya takılırım
<tulliana> ama fedora benim son durağıma benziyor
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> diğerlerinide deneyebilirim
<tulliana> ama asıl sistem fedora şimdilik
<pajero> fedoranın ubuntuya üstün bir yanı varmı
<pajero> neden fedora
<sarikan> kurulum bitti
<slarikan> şimdide dolphin den muzdarip olana konqueror kur diyolar galiba
<slarikan> oda diğer disklere girmedi
<wingless> gnome iyidir gnome
<wingless> gnome candır.
<slarikan> alışmışız kde ye vazgecemiyoruz
<wingless> zor değil
<slarikan> ama sade geliyo
<wingless> gnome-do ve docky varken kimse başka masaüstüne geçiremez beni :)
<wingless> beğenmediğin yeri varsa değiştir
<slarikan> menüye debian diye bişey gelmiş
<slarikan> birsürü şey var
<slarikan> anlaşılan kubuntudan umudu kesmişler
<wingless> açıkçası kubuntu hakkında hiç iyi bir şey duymadım şu ana kadar
<wingless> mutlaka kde istiyorsan arch düşünebilirsin
<slarikan> kurulması çok zor onunda
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-03
<slarikan> ubuntuda menü şekli değişmiş
<wingless> yeni arayüzü mü diyorsun?
<slarikan> evet
<slarikan> sadece ubuntu yazan dan değil de ubuntu clasic den girebildim
<slarikan> hayret gnomede çalışıyo dolphin iyimi
<slarikan> kde de çalışması gerekmiyomu?
<qwebirc39334> selam
<pisahmet> 11.04'e özel nvidia sürücüleri çıktı mı acaba?
<pisahmet> selam
<slarikan>  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf      No protocol specified     (gedit:1769): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<slarikan> bu ne diyo yahu
<slarikan> nano ya müracat
<wingless> slarikan: X açık mı?
<slarikan> şu anda gnome açık
<slarikan> sudo suz verince açılıyor gedit
<slarikan> nautilus ta da aynen No protocol specified diyo
<ronak_> Merhabalar
<slarikan> pardus a geçtim
<ronak_> Hayirli olsun:)
<slarikan> ne yapayım bana özel muamele yapıyo ubuntu
<ronak_> Banada yapıyor ama bir türlü vazgeçemiyorum
<ronak_> Debian'a geçmeye niyetlendim
<slarikan> neyse birde ubuntu cd si indireyim bakalım
<ronak_> Bayağı bir çabada harcadım,ama bir türlü kuramadım
<slarikan> kubuntu üzerine kurunca farklılık gösterdi anlaşılan
<ronak_> Ubuntuya devam
<ronak_> seviyorum birde
<ronak_> Hangi sürümü kurdun
<slarikan> 11,04 beta 1
<ronak_> Sanal makinemde kurulu
<ronak_> Yalnız pek hoşlaşmadım
<slarikan> yok hdd ye kurdum
<ronak_> Bir önceki sürümüyle aram iyi
<ronak_> Ben sanal2a kurdum
<slarikan> kubuntu 10,10 da iyi değildi
<ronak_> Kubuntu kullanmadım hiç,bilemem
<ronak_> Ama Ubuntu 10.10 hoştu
<ronak_> Ben pc'yi kastığım için sorun çıkardı sanırım
<ronak_> Ubuntu-Debian;favori ikilim bunlar
<wingless> slarikan: gksudo ile dene
<slarikan> ok
<slarikan> bilahere denerim
<slarikan> tşk
<wingless> ö.d
<hp_> selam yardım edecek kimse varmı
<hp_> selam
<hp_> arkadaslar
<hp_> acil yardım
<hp_> başlangıc diski oluşturamıyorum
<hp_> kimse varmı
<wingless> var
<wingless> başlangıç diski ne yahu?
<hp_> yani sistemi usb bellekten baska bilgisayara kuracağım
<hp_> ama sanırım disk kullanımda görünüyor
<ronak_> Kaldırılabilir bir diskten ''Ubuntu'yu denemek ya da kurmak için, onu  bir başlangıç diski olarak düzenlemek gerekir.''
<hp_> işlemleri iptal etmem gerek
<ronak_> diyor Ubuntu 10.10 menüsü
<hp_> evet onu düzenleyemiyorum
<ronak_> Nereye kuracaksın
<hp_> usb belleğe
<ronak_> Sıkıntı ne peki
<hp_> sıkıntı oluşturamıyor
<hp_> hata veriyor
<ronak_> Sadece disc kullanımda mı görünüyor
<hp_> sanırım
<wingless> unmount et
<hp_> nasıl
<ronak_> Önce silmen lazım
<hp_> sildim
<wingless> nautilus aç, solda diskin yanında eject ikonu olacak
<hp_> ubuntu kullanıyorum
<wingless> ben de :)
<hp_> nautilus
<hp_> ne?
<wingless> dosya yöneticisi
<ronak_> nautilus kurulu değil mi
<ronak_> Kurmalısın
<wingless> herhangi bir dizin aç yani
<hp_> kurulu
<hp_> imiş
<hp_> :)
<wingless> kurulu olmalı zaten
<hp_> tüm işlemleri durdurma komutu ne_?
<ronak_> yani:)
<hp_> şimdi söyle söylilyeyim
<hp_> yöntimden
<hp_> başlangıç iki oluştur
<hp_> diyorum o çalışmıyor
<wingless> dediğimi yaptın mı?
<hp_> dev /sda1 mounted diyor
<hp_> nasıl açılıyor
<wingless> diski aç, sağ tıkla, unmount (veya türkçesi ne ise artık)
<hp_> eject yaptım
<hp_> yaptım
<wingless> tamam, şimdi dene
<wingless> başlangıç diski şeyini
<hp_> olmadı
<hp_> yani başlangıç diski çalışmıyor
<hp_> iso dosyasını eklemiyor
<ronak_> dd if=[Konsol açıp bu komutla bootlasan olmaz mı: ''İso Kalıp Dosyasının Yolu/DosyaAdı.iso] of=/dev/sdX[X yerine belleğin mount ismi] bs=8M ''
<ronak_> dd if=[İso Kalıp Dosyasının Yolu/DosyaAdı.iso] of=/dev/sdX[X yerine belleğin mount ismi] bs=8M
<hp_> A job is pending on /dev/sdc1
<hp_> bu yazdı
<hp_> onun için tüm işlemleri durdurmam gerek
<acemi> komutu vermeden once bi bardak soguk suyu da hazirda bulundur
<hp_> hehe
<hp_> neden
<hp_> :D
<wingless> yanlış diske yazarsan... :)
<hp_> ya tamamda
<hp_> çalısan işlemlerin hepsini nasıl durdurabilirim
<hp_> muhtemelen görmediğim bir yerde
<hp_> çalısıyordur
<wingless> unmount edebiliyorsan işlem yoktur
<acemi> hepsini durdurmak istiyorsan makineyi kapat
<zafer> :)
<hp_> olmuyor
<hp_> kilitlenmiş muhtemelen
<zafer> ctrl+esc ye bak
<hp_> One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdc
<hp_> bu yazıyor
<acemi> acik butun pencereleri kapat, irc haric
<hp_> ok
<hp_> yes
<hp_> disk üzerinde bir uygulama çalısıyor
<hp_> bence
<acemi> makineyi yan yatir, duser uzerinden
<zafer> :)
<hp_> düşmedi
<ronak_> unetbootin ile denemişmiydin hiç?
<hp_> yok
<hp_> nasıl oluyor
<acemi> senin icin kisa cozum makineyi resetle
<ronak_> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Unetbootin
<ronak_> bu linke bak
<acemi> unetbootin ile de isin yok, sorun baska
<ronak_> Tabi bu sorun başka
<ronak_> Başlangıç disci için diyorum
<hp_> deniyorum ama olmuyor
<hp_> bir reset atıp geliyorum
<hp_> ya olmadı
<zafer> hp_,  olmayan ne ?
<hp_> ya başlangıç disk oluşturucusu çalısmıyor
<ronak_> Kaldırıp tekrar kur:)
<zafer> çalışmıyormuş zaten
<hp_> unmount nasıl edecem
<zafer> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=14205.0
<zafer> sen bununlamı uğraşıyorsun
<ronak_>  Terminale ''mount /dev/hdd ''
<ronak_> veya
<ronak_> ''umount /dev/hdd ''
<ronak_> komutunu ver
<ronak_> tırnaklar hariç...
<slarikan> ubuntu cd sinden kurdum
<slarikan> bu seferde paneller yok masaüstünde
<slarikan> 11,04 beta
<masterblaster_> salrikan nedir senin bu linux dan çektiğin
<slarikan> he yahu
<slarikan> alt f2 yi de elimden alacak değilya
<slarikan> konversation bilem kurdum yahu
<slarikan> buraya bağlanmak için
<acemi> bu acele niye, neden beta kullaniyorsun
<genctelefon> slm
<zafer> as genctelefon
<ronak_> SON ZAMANLARDA DERLEDİĞİM UBUNTU 10.10 SORUNLARI
<ronak_> -Meraklısına:))-
<ronak_> 1-Yeniden başlat komutu verildiğinde,geç kapanıyor
<ronak_> 2-Aniden donuyor,hiç bir tuş çalışmadığından ya uzun süre beklemek zorunda kalınıyor yada pc kapatılıp açılıyor.Tabi bu arada açık çalışmaların hepsi uçup gidiyor...
<ronak_> 3-Yerler menüsündeki klasörlere tıklandığında açılmıyorlar...Yada hiç alakası olmayan Amarok açılıyor.
<ronak_> 4-Tabi bu sefer amarok'u kapatma sorunu çıkıyor,zor kapatılıyor...
<ronak_> 5-Openvideoda tam videolar dışa aktarılırken çöküyor,ve saatlik emekler berheva olup gidiyor...
<ronak_> 6-Wine ile deneme amaçlı yüklenmiş Photoshop bir türlü kaldırılamadı,kızıp Wine'yi kaldırmak istedim,buda mümkün olamadı
<ronak_> 7-Pc'im windows kullandığım dönemlerdeki ağır temposuna yine döndü maalesef...
<ronak_> 8-Debain mümkünü yok kurulamadı.Forumlarda her bir ayrı telden çalan kurulum şemalarına harfiyen uyuldu,ama olmadı,olmuyor
<ronak_> 9-Kendiğinden açılan Amarok'ta müzik durdurulamıyor
<ronak_> 10-Ailurusla kurulan programlar yüklü programlar dizisinde görülmüyor,konsoldan 'sudo apt-get remove (p.ismi)'komutu verilmesine rağmen silinmiyorlar...
<ronak_> 11-KDE programlarını kullanmak çok zor,Krita'da butonları yakalayıp tıklamak mümkün olamadı şimdiye kadar...Ufak tefek sorunlarını saymazsak ki olmazsa olmaz hükmünde oldular artık,Digikam'ı kullanabiliyorum şimdilik...
<ronak_> 12-Dosyalar (örnek dosya ara'ya 'Gimp' yazıp çıkan seçeneklerden birine tıkladık)açılmıyor,yada çöküyorlar...
<ronak_> 13-Artık belgelerime filanda gidilemiyor panelden
<ronak_> 14-CD/DVD'ler geç okunuyor ve/veya hiç okunmuyorlar.
<acemi> yenisin galiba
<ronak_> ben değil
<acemi> sen
<ronak_> yardımcı olduğum sorunlar
<slarikan> 11,04 e de aynen yansımış gibi sanırsam
<slarikan> dil desteğini bilem açamadım
<slarikan> Türkçeyi eklemek için
<slarikan> debian ı kurmak o kadar zorki
<slarikan> en ufak hatada kurulamıyor
<ronak_> A evet benim sorunum Debianla
<zafer> dert ettiğiniz şeye bakın
<zafer> acemi,  bile çözer onu
<pajero> video işleme yazılımları düzgün çalışmıyor dediğin gibi
<ronak_> Ya dostum mesele acemi usta meselesi değil
<zafer> acemi,  dediğime bakmayın nick öyle ama debian diyorsanız yolu ondan geçer
<ronak_> Bir el atıversin o zaman
<ronak_> :)
<ronak_> Kuramadık
<slarikan> başka sistemde hdd yi hazırladım ben
<slarikan> çünkü hdd bölümlendirmede hata veriyor
<ronak_> slarikan:10.10 daki bu sorunları üç aşağı beş yukarı çözdük
<slarikan> grafik kurulumu seçtim
<ronak_> Sen 10.10'u kullan bence
<zafer> ronak_,  sen hakikaten yenisin galiba
<slarikan> en sonunda pardus 2009,2 ye döndüm
<zafer> şidide slarikan  a 10.10 kullan diyorsun
<slarikan> 10,10 kubuntuyu kurdum yarım saatte kaldırdım
<ronak_> Evet
<ronak_> Beta'yı beğenmedim
<ronak_> zafer:yeniyim tamam peki içeriğe gel sen
<slarikan> 11,04 çıkışı 28 nisanmı
<slarikan> kde yi pardus tan başkasında kullanamadım yahu
<slarikan> gnome yede alışamadım
<genctelefon> 11.04 beta sı yayınlandı
<slarikan> indirdim kurdum bile
<genctelefon> sürümde yükselte bilirdin
<genctelefon> ben yükseltim
<genctelefon> çok hata veriyor
<genctelefon> büyük bir degişim görmedim
<ronak_> Masaüsü
<ronak_> Masaüstünü nasıl buldun,beğendin mi?
<slarikan> ben kde kullanırım
<ronak_> slarikan:pclinuxos-kde- denedinmi hiç?
<slarikan> yok denemedim
<ronak_> Bak istersen
<ronak_> PCLinuxOS-Kde-2010
<ronak_> Yeni sürümü çıktımı bilmiyorum
<slarikan> türkçesi varmı bunun
<slarikan> google ilk sayfada türkçe bişey gelmedide
<ronak_> Türkçesi var
<ronak_> Kurulumda türkçe desteği var
<ronak_> Kurulumdan sonra Synaptic'ten kde tr eklentisini çekip kurabilirsin
<ronak_> Yeni sürümde değişiklik olmadıysa tabi
<slarikan> tşk
<ronak_> http://www.pclinuxos.com
<ronak_> Kolay gele
<guest> ronak1: ne kadar zor açıldı bu pclinuxos
<ronak1> Evet bende vakti zamanında buna maruz kalmıştım
<ronak1> Ama kdeseverler için fena değil
<guest> kurulduktan sonrada böyle olmaz değilmi
<ronak1> Yok bende olmadı
<guest> nvidia sürücüsünüde kurdu anlaşılan
<ronak1> Evet
<guest> kuruyorum
<ronak1> Yeni sürümü varmıymış,bakmadım
<guest> 12 ci aydaymış çıkışı
<guest> türkçe seçimi yaptırmadı bu
<ronak1> Klavye seçiminde sormadı mı?
<guest> ilk açılışta sorduda kurulumda sormadı
<guest> klavyeyi f seçtim
<guest> formatta takıldı kaldı
<guest> baya uzun sürdü
<guest> kopyalamaya başladı
<ronak1> safe boot yapıp masa üstünden install yapsaydın
<guest> he öyle yaptım
<ronak1> Bu kadar uzun sürmemesi lazımdı
<guest> bu makinaya kuruyorum
<guest> hiç bişey de sormadı sadece hdd yi seçtim
<ronak1> Buda olmazda hdd'yi değiştir diyeceğiz:))
<guest> yeni aldım hdd yi yahu
<guest> perşembe günü
<guest> grub u kurdurmadım
<guest> ubuntuyuda görmedi zaten
<guest> şu anda hiç bişey yapmıyo
<ronak1> Kurulmadımı?
<guest> bilmiyorum kopyalama bitti
<guest> grub menüyü sordu next dedim
<guest> draklive boş öylece bekliyo
<guest> ne hdd , nede cd ışığı yanmıyo
<guest> kapattım draklive yi
<ronak1> http://doctus.org/showthread.php?t=49822
<ronak1> Buraya bir bak
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-26
<BrozaC> slm
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-27
<erkin> Wikimedia proje sitelerine bağlanabilen var mı?
<erkin> Veya yalnızca Wikipedia'nın kendisine?
<erkin> Hayır mı? Pekâla...
<varadero> slm
<erkin> Merhaba.
<erkin> Eğer meşgul değilsen herhangi bir Wikimedia sitesine bağlanmaya çalışıp sonucu bana bildirebilir misin?
<varadero> site örneği ver
<erkin> wikipedia.org
<varadero> sorunsuz açılıyor bir cafedeyim bağlantı ne bilmiyorum sistem windows 7 prof
<erkin> Hmm..
<erkin> Anlıyorum. Öyleyse bağlantı sorunu hükûmetin bir yasağından ötürü değil, yalnızca TürkTelekom'dan kaynaklanıyor olabilir.
<erkin> Ben yine de Tor'u açık tutayım.
<varadero> %99 burası türktelekom
<erkin> Tuhaf.
<varadero> bekle
<erkin> traceroute TürkTelekom sunucularında dönüp dolaşıp düşüyor.
<erkin> Ve bunun bir DNS sorunu olmadığından eminim. Bu yüzden proksilerle bağlantı başarılı olunca ilk şüphelendiğim bir yasak oldu.
<varadero> bekle az
<varadero> 4 adsl 2 metro eth den denedim
<varadero> sorunsuz açlılıyor
<varadero> 6 sida farklı şehir
<erkin> Öyleyse sorun benden kaynaklanıyor olabilir.
<varadero> %99,9
<erkin> Bunun yalnızca ve yalnızca Wikimedia sitelerinde (Wiktionary, Wikibooks ve hatta SSL Wikipedia dahil) olması bana oldukça tuhaf geliyor.
<varadero> kablo net demeedim birtek onuda 1 saat sonra denerim
<erkin> Ah evet, KabloNet üzerindeyim.
<varadero> windows , opensuse , ubuntu da düzgün açııor
<erkin> (Ve o da dolayısıyla TürkTelekom üzerinde.)
<varadero> kablonette soru çkması 0 a yakın
<varadero> kablonet türktelekom değl
<erkin> Türkiye'deki neredeyse her şebeke TürkTelekom'a bağlı.
<erkin> Proksilerle ve Tor'la girilmesi beni iyice şüphelendirdi.
<varadero> sistemini kurcalamışssındır
<erkin> Özellikle bağlantının TürkTelekom sunucuları arasında düşmesi.
<varadero> tütktelekoma osi layer 2 balı
<erkin> Sanmıyorum.
<varadero> wiki pedia açılmamaması en azından layer 3
<erkin> Tek mantıklı açıklama sahip ("host") ayarları olabilir.
<erkin> Ama onlara aylardır dokunmadım bile.
<varadero> ayarlarını kontrolet
<varadero> kurcalamışsındır
<erkin> Yakın zamada yalnızca çekirdek, mpg123 ve syslog-ng güncellenmiş.
<erkin> Ve bundan önce çalışıyordu.
<varadero> bilemcem artık
<varadero> ben bir sürü makinada açtım
<erkin> Ayrıca hata veren tek arkaplan işlemi ALSA idi.
<erkin> Hmm...
<erkin> Neyse, teşekkürler.
<varadero> reca
<varadero> erkin
<erkin> Evet?
<varadero> kablonette açılmıyor
<erkin> :)
<erkin> İletişime geçsem mi ki?
<varadero> geç
<erkin> Yoksa şimdilik Tor ile mi dursam?
<varadero> paramı yzıyor
<varadero> :=
<varadero> :)
<erkin> Paradan değil, tembellikten. :P
<varadero> karışmam ona
<Osman_Bey> slm iyi aksamlar
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<Gamblerz> saolasýn sanada
<Osman_Bey> python hakkında bılgı alabılcegım turkce kanal varmıdır?
<Gamblerz> ben göremedim þahsen
<Osman_Bey> bana ufak bı programcık lazım
<Osman_Bey> webden dızı ızlerken bolum bır bıttıgınde kendı bolum ıkıye tıklıcak boyle bı program olur mu
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-28
<Lady`GirL> :D
<Lady`GirL> Lan Nabersiniz :D
<Lady`GirL> Yurdumun Ýnsanlarý :D
<varadero> slm
<abdullah_eker> selam
<varadero> slm
<abdullah_eker> backtrack 5 rc2 surumunu ındırıp kurdum, broadcom 4313 wireless kartı, arastırmama ragmen tanıtamadım http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php burada var ama gereklı yetkılerı vermeme ragmen kuramadım yardımcı olursanız sevınırım.
<Blaguvest> abdullah_eker,  #backtrack-linux  bu kanalda daha genis bilgi bulabilirsin
<varadero> h@ck3r kanalınada bak :)
<Blaguvest> :]
<abdullah_eker> Blaguvest, ıngılızce bılmıyorum ama
<Blaguvest> :]
<Blaguvest> google yi denedinmi
<abdullah_eker> evet ona bakıyodum sımdı, hata kodunu buraya yapıstırsam bı fıkır verebılır mısınız?
<Blaguvest> pastebin le yolla
<varadero> backtrack olduğu için bilsemde yardımcı olmam :)
<Blaguvest> uzunsa
<abdullah_eker> http://pastebin.com/Vjgcz9sJ buraya attım
<Blaguvest> prepare yaptinmi?
<abdullah_eker> chmod +x ızın verdım
<Blaguvest> backtrack tamisin ?
<abdullah_eker> suan degılım w7 acık, dıger bolumde backtrack kurulu
<Blaguvest> lan kablosu ile baglan
<Blaguvest> terminal ac burdakileri yap
<Blaguvest> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=40276
<abdullah_eker> Blaguvest, lan kablosundan baglanma ıhtımalım yok, offlıne kurma ıhtımalımız yokmu
<Blaguvest> unutma internete bagli olman gerek
<Blaguvest> :]
<abdullah_eker> anlıyorum da lan ıle baglanma sansım yok
<Blaguvest> offline olarak fikrim
<Blaguvest> windosta iken
<Blaguvest> backtrack 5 linux-sources deb
<Blaguvest> failini indirip
<Blaguvest> usb atip backtrack ta kurulum yapmayi denemen
<abdullah_eker> kernel firmware kurdum ama hata verıyor
<abdullah_eker> uzun suredır askerdeydım arastırıyorum ama cozum yok
<Blaguvest> orjinal kerneli deistirirsen daha fazla sorunlarla karsilasabilirsin
<abdullah_eker> ama ındırdıgım drıver kernelı kabul etmıyor cok sacma
<Blaguvest> <abdullah_eker> kernel firmware kurdum ama hata verıyor  ? /
<Blaguvest> kernel i prepare yaptiktan sonra dene
<abdullah_eker> Blaguvest,"usb atip backtrack ta kurulum yapmayi denemen" deb paketınde hata verıyor local kurulum yapınca onu demek ıstemıstım
<Blaguvest> backtrack 5 rc2 kurduysan prepare yaptikran sonra calismasi gerek hatalari duzeltmisler broadcom 4313
<abdullah_eker> nete  baglı olmam gerektıgını soyluyor sanırım
<Blaguvest> lan kablosu ile baglanamiyor musun?
<abdullah_eker> malesef
<abdullah_eker> linux-source-3.2.0_3.2.0-20.33_all.deb sunu ındırıyorum localde kurmayı denıcem sonra prepare yapıcam
<Blaguvest> calismaz
<Blaguvest> backtrack depolarindan indirmen gerek
<abdullah_eker> ubuntu alt yapısını kullanmıyor mu bu dagıtım ne bıcım bır sey olmus
<Blaguvest> ubuntu yapisini kullaniyorlar ama kisitlamalar getirildi
<abdullah_eker> 15 ay once boyle seyler yoktu :)
<Blaguvest> ubuntu livecd ile yapabilirsin
<Blaguvest> ama biraz fazla urasma gerekebilir
<Blaguvest> livecd calistirip  bt kurulu oldu diski mount edim chroot ile degerleme guzenleme yapabilirsin
<abdullah_eker> anlıyorum, lan baglantısı olmadan zor gıbı
<Blaguvest> internet baglantisi :]
<abdullah_eker> aynen
<abdullah_eker> linux-source package backtrack olanı bulmamda yardımcı olurmusun
<abdullah_eker> gelıyorum
<Blaguvest> 1 dk
<Abdullah_eker> selam
<Abdullah_eker> Blaguvest, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=40276 buradakılerı yaptım hata da vermedı ama hala baglanmıyor
<Blaguvest> uname -a  ciktisi versene
<Abdullah_eker> w7 ye geçtim şuan
<Blaguvest> backtrack internet basil baglandin/?
<Abdullah_eker> ınternete baglanmadım kı
<Abdullah_eker> kodları gırdım bı hata vermedı
<Blaguvest> :]
<Abdullah_eker> olmadı demı
<Abdullah_eker> ifconfig yaptıgımda
<Abdullah_eker> lo no wireless diodu
<Abdullah_eker> ama wlan da bıseler yazıyodu
<Abdullah_eker> yuklenıp yuklenmedıgını nasıl anlayabılırız
<Abdullah_eker> ıwconfıg pardon
<Blaguvest> http://backtrack.indowebster.com/repo/all/pool/testing/   burdan linux-sources 3.2.6 yukle kurulum yap
<Blaguvest> lo localhost host adresi gosterir
<Blaguvest> linux-source-3.2.6_3.2.6-10.00.Custom_all.deb
<Abdullah_eker> tamam bakıyorum
<Blaguvest> Abdullah_eker,  normal ubuntu kursana
<Abdullah_eker> kurdum ondada tanımadı aynı sorunlar
<Abdullah_eker> ılk basta ubuntu kurdum
<Abdullah_eker> linux-source-3.2.6_3.2.6-10.00.Custom_all.deb bunu bulamadım bayadır bakıyorum
<Abdullah_eker> sıtede yok sanırım
<Blaguvest> http://backtrack.indowebster.com/repo/all/pool/testing/linux-source-3.2.6_3.2.6-10.00.Custom_all.deb
<Blaguvest> :]
<Abdullah_eker> tamam buldum saol
<Abdullah_eker> :)
<Abdullah_eker> ha bıde dpgk yonetıcısı yok
<Abdullah_eker> dpkg -i kullanamadım
<Blaguvest> hatami verdi ?
<Blaguvest> sen rc2 kurduna eminmisin?
<Abdullah_eker> evet rc 2
<Abdullah_eker> 2.7gb kusur hatta
<Abdullah_eker> BT5R2-GNOME-64.iso bunu kurdum
<Blaguvest> Length: 2762084352 (2.6G)
<Abdullah_eker> oney
<Blaguvest> dosya boyutu :]
<Abdullah_eker> aynen
<Blaguvest> bu sekulde  calisiyor dpkg -i linux-source-3.2.6_3.2.6-10.00.Custom_all.deb
<Blaguvest> dpkg komutla konsolda sorun yok
<Abdullah_eker> anladım ben ubuntu paketlerını ındırdım ondan mı kabul etmıyodu acaba
<Blaguvest> him cakisma olabilir
<Abdullah_eker> anladım
<Blaguvest> hata ciktilarini kaydedip paylasirsan ne gibi sorunlar var bulabiliriz
<Abdullah_eker> tamamdır dosya ınsın gerekenlerı kayıt edıp burada paylasıcam
<Blaguvest> Abdullah_eker,  #backtrack-tr kanalini kullan
<Abdullah_eker> tamam super
<yalin> salam
<brozac> slm
<Abdullah_eker> varadero, "backtrack olduğu için bilsemde yardımcı olmam :)
<Abdullah_eker>  " demıstın ya ubuntudada aynı sorun var ondada kurulmuyor bcm4313
<cylonmath> ls -al
<Abdullah_eker> 2.7gb dagıtım ındırıyoruz 200kb lık bı drıver yok
<Abdullah_eker> kufur etmemek zor
<Blaguvest> sinirle sorun cozulmez
<Blaguvest> hata yaptin birseyler olmali
<Abdullah_eker> Blaguvest, ıkı gundur bı kart tanıtmayla ugrasıyorum ya
<Gamblerz> archtan anlayan var mý yeri deðil buranýn ama yine de sorayým
<utdemir_> Gamblerz: buyrun
<BrozaC> karışmam ona
<Gamblerz> archa mý
<Blaguvest> ubuntu 12.04 test eden varmi/?
<Gamblerz> hayýr
<Gamblerz> ama istiorsan dvdye  çekip test edebilirim virtualdan
<Blaguvest> :] gnome-session-falback kurduktan sonra  unity casil tamamiyle kaldirabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-29
<stickybit> selam
<varadero> slm
<Gamblerz> tamda soru soracakken adam çýkmýþ tüh
<Gamblerz> archtan anlayan var mý arkadaþlar yeri olmasada soruyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-30
<s0u][ight> slm
<Blaguvest> slm
<badZeppelin> selam
<varadero> slm
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-31
<varadero> slm
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> slm varadero
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-01
<varadero> slm
<cylonmath> slmz
<Gamblerz> w.a.s
<varadero> slm cylonmath
<Gamblerz> archtan anlayan var mý
<varadero> soruya baglı
<Gamblerz> sorunumu hallettimde
<Gamblerz> yine de bi soru sorayým
<Gamblerz> kde masaüstü yükledim
<Gamblerz> bunu silip nsl gnome veya xfce4 yüklerim
<Gamblerz> virtualdan çalýþýyorum buarada
<ikonia> could someone who is a Turkey/English speaker lend a hand for 5 minutes please, trying to explain something to a user
<etsw> s.a
<canezgi> ahali kubuntu konusunda bir problemim var ilgilenebilcek olan
<Gamblerz> sorun nedir
<canezgi> kubuntu desktop manager a geçiş yaptım
<canezgi> yanlız kogin olduğum zaman
<yalin> yazık
<canezgi> ekran takılıp kalıyor
<canezgi> masaüstüne geçmiyor
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-25
<akar1m> hayırlo
<akar1m> hayırlı sabahlar
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala> buj natıluslardan hangısı sag tıkta termınal acıyor acaba
<turgay> selam
<Guest33136> slm
<Guest33136> hangı programı yuklemek istesem
<Guest33136> Bu işlemden sonra 32,4 MB ek disk alanı kullanılacak. Devam etmek istiyor musunuz [E/h]? e Ortam değişti: Lütfen '/cdrom/' sürücüsüne aşağıdaki gibi:  'Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)' etiketlenmiş diski takın ve enter tuşuna basın.
<Guest33136> bu yazı cıkıyo
<Guest33136> bunu nasıl engellerık
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> alien kuracam sorun yaşıyorum cd istıyo
<akar1m> selam
<akar1m> mint kurucam da
<akar1m> aranızda mint kullanan var mı?
<Guest22422> mıllet alien benzerı bır program varmı
<hanzala> slm
<Bulent09> selam
<Guest18736> slmlr
<murat_> slm tekrardan
<murat_> sudo apt-get install alien dıyorum
<murat_> dıyorki ubuntu cd sını takın
<murat_> pc de cd yok
<murat_> kuramıyok alieni
<murat_> aliende baska rpm yı depe cevıren prgram varmı
<df1> selam herkese
<df1> bir sorum var arkadaşlar
<df1> ubuntu 12.10 kullanıyorum
<df1> minte geçeceğim
<akar1m|mint> mint 14 kDE kurucam
<akar1m|mint> mint ve ubuntu mimarileri benzer mi ?
<akar1m|mint> mesela paket yapıları falan nası
<akar1m|mint> bir sorunyaşarsam mint kullanırken, ubuntu daki gibi gelişmiş destek alabileceğim bi işletim sistemi mi ?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, büyük çoğunlukla ubuntu için olan çözümlerin hepsi mint'e uyacaktır
<ozcanesen> cinammon ya da kde gibi masaüstüyle alakalı bir şey değilse
<ozcanesen> taban aynı paket yöneticisi de aynı şekilde
<akar1m|mint> hah
<akar1m|mint> öğrenmek istediğim buydu
<akar1m|mint> taban aynı derken .debian mı oluyor taban ?
<akar1m|mint> paket yöneticisi dediğin ise sudo apt get install mu commandlerinin benzeriliği mi olluyor *
<akar1m|mint> ozcanesen:
<akar1m|mint> ubuntu 12.10 mu kullanıyosun ?
<akar1m|mint> ubuntu 12.10 kullanan arkadaşlar sistem boştayken kac mb ram kullanımı yaptığını paylaşmanızı rica ediyorum
<ozcanesen> yok ben 12.04 kullanıyorum yükseltmedim hala
<akar1m|mint> kac mb ram kullanıor makina sende ozcanesen
<akar1m|mint> ubuntu kanalında kde ve gnome tartısması baslattım :D
<ozcanesen> :)
<ozcanesen> 1 gb civarı
<akar1m|mint> cok değil mi ya
<akar1m|mint> neler açık ki
<ozcanesen> çoğunluğunu chrome tüketiyor zaten ama neden çok olsun ki ram kullanılmak için
<ozcanesen> her seferinde diskten okuyacağına ram'de tutsun
<akar1m|mint> evet ya chrome aşırı derecede cpu ve ram tüketiyor
<akar1m|mint> sevmiyom böyle tüketici şeyleri
<akar1m|mint> ilk açılışta ubuntu default,  ubuntu 2d ve ubuntu no effects yazmıyo
<akar1m|mint> logout yaptım gene çıkmadı
<akar1m|mint> bunları çıkartmak için bir komut vardı
<akar1m|mint> neydi acep bu olabilir mi ?
<akar1m|mint> sudo apt get install gdm
<akar1m|mint> tmmdır buldum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-26
<akar1m|mint> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Kartagis> akar1m: bende o paket yok, gene de çıkıyor o seçenekler
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> mint birinciymiş distrowatch'da bak hele
<Conqueror> selam
<Anka> slm
<command> selam
<command> command and conqueror , yuri's revenge
<command> muaheha
<hanzala> slm
<hanzala> alien den baska aynı işi gören program varmı
<banlieue> &g bir başbakan iki erdoğan
<f0und> banlieue: BİR BAŞBAKAN İKİ ERDOĞAN!!! - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4Q2zkAsuyg>; YASAKLI VİDEO BİR BAŞBAKAN İKİ ERDOĞAN - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJt3pGaa7V0>; Bir Başbakan İki Erdoğan / Recep Erdoğan - Tayyip ... - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxYZYgm-PZU>; Bir Başbakan iki Erdoğan - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgLJIGrT_xM>; (1 more message)
<Ono-> selam ya linuxta dns ayarlarını nasıl değiştiririz program varmı onun için :(
<ozcanesen> Ono-, hangi masaüstünü kullanıyorsun?
<ozcanesen> ağ yöneticisi genelde dns değiştirebiliyor
<ozcanesen> gnome kde vs.
<Ono-> mate
<Ono-> ozcanesen:  mate
<ozcanesen> Ono-,
<ozcanesen> ağ yöneticisi bu mu
<ozcanesen> http://screencloud.net/v/n9TC
<ozcanesen> büyük ihtimalle budur gnome2den beri değişmedi çünkü arayüzü
<ozcanesen> buna göre anlatıyorum o zaman
<ozcanesen> ağ simgesine gelip bağlantıları düzenle dedikten sonra
<ozcanesen> kablolu veya kablosuz kullandığın bağlantıyı bulup düzenle de
<ozcanesen> ipv4 kısmından Yöntem: sadece otomatik dhcp adresi
<ozcanesen> ve altındaki dns server kısmına kullanacağın dns adresini yazacaksın
<cmdexe> slm
<ozcanesen> cmdexe, selam
<cmdexe> ozcanesen: asl
<cmdexe> sen bana birini android ?
<ozcanesen> :)
<macbaren> :)
<akar1m> selam gençler :)
<akar1m> yasaklı sitelere <mahkeme kararıyla engellenen sitelere> girebilmek için önerdiğiniz program isimlerini rica ediyorum
<akar1m> software center da olması tercih sebebimdir olmasada dert değil yeterki yavaşlık olmasın, belli bi limit olmasın. reklam vermesin.
<ozcanesen> akar1m, ağ yöneticisine gel hani şu kablolu bağlantı kablosuz bağlantı sekmeleri olan yer
<ozcanesen> orada vpn sekmesi var
<ozcanesen> oradan pptp destekleyen herhangi bir vpn hizmetini kullanabilirsin
<ozcanesen> uygulama gerekmeden
<akar1m> evt
<cmdexe> akar1m: hidemyass.com
<akar1m> ppp destekleyen vpn hizmetini orda nası kullancam ? tam onu anlamaadım
<akar1m> point to point demek istediğin demi
<cmdexe> akar1m: grmek istediğin adresi alabilirmiyim ?
<akar1m> hidemyass.com a bakıyım bi hemen
<akar1m> torrent siteleri var ya
<akar1m> piratebay falan
<cmdexe> 1337x
<akar1m> aa tmm bu hidemyass iyi gibi
<akar1m> sağol şimdilik bununla devam :)
<cmdexe> yardır gitsin
<akar1m> hızlıdır umarım :)
<cmdexe> eh fena değil
<akar1m> limit falan varmı indirme yapmak istediğimde ?
<cmdexe> indirdiğin dosyaya bağlı
<cmdexe> büyük dosyalarda sapıtıyo
<akar1m> zaten indireceğim şeyler 2 mb falan max torrent dosyası o kadar bile tutmaz yani
<cmdexe> tmm iner
<akar1m> süper
<akar1m> sağol tekrar
<akar1m> 1337x ne bunun benzeri bi hizmet mi o da
<cmdexe> tşk
<cmdexe> torrent orası
<cmdexe> kat.ph ve 1337x den takılırım genelde bişey lazım olursa
<cmdexe> uzun zamandır dağıtım isosu hariç işeyde indirmedim gerçi ama iyidir yani
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> linux dağıtımlarına ait isoları da mı ordan indiriosun
<akar1m> ben direk dağıtımın kendi sitesinden indirmeyi tercih ediyom ya
<cmdexe> yok yanlış anlattım torrent olarak dağıtımın isosu hariç bişey indirmedim uzun zamandır
<akar1m> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-27
<akar1m> günaydın herkese
<akar1m> huzur dolu bi gün diliyorum
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm ubuntu
<Guest59055> slmlr
<Guest59055> alıen kurulmuyor
<Guest59055> ortsam degıştı dıyor
<cmdexe> sela gençler
<cmdexe> ubuntu systemd kullanmaya başlamış haberi olan var mı ?
<Guest86> slmlr
<mews> s.a.
<Guest86> as
<Guest86> genc abı musaaıtmısın
<genc> as
<Guest86> abı bu ubuntuda 2 sorunum kaldı
<Guest86> bır alieni kuramıyom
<genc> alieni nedir
<Guest86> rpm yı dep yabıyo
<Guest86> Devam etmek istiyor musunuz [E/h]? e
<Guest86> Ortam değişti: Lütfen '/cdrom/' sürücüsüne aşağıdaki gibi:
<Guest86>  'Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)'
<Guest86> etiketlenmiş diski takın ve enter tuşuna basın.
<Guest86> bunu dıyo
<genc> rpm kuruyorsun
<Guest86> pekı abi alienden baska rpm dosyalarını dep e cevıren program varmı,
<genc> sebep
<mews> :)
<genc> jboss falanmı kurmaya calışıyorsun
<genc> sunucu icinse gerek yok
<Guest86> /home/murat/Ä°ndirilenler/jre-7u17-linux-i586.rpm
<genc> ali cengize
<Guest86> bunu alıenle -linux-i586.deb yabacam
<genc> gerek yok deb paketi var
<genc> 1,8 kullanıyorum java
<Guest86> ıyı onu bulam abı
<Guest86> 2 sorun bu ubuntu wınden cok donuyo yaw
<genc> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Guest86> nasıl engellerik
<genc> bunu tavsiye ederim
<genc> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<mews> arkadaşlar apache sunucu üzerinde php scriptlerinde abuk bir hata fırlatıyor : in Unknown line 0. Dağıtım archlinux. Bilgisi olan var mı?
<Guest86> sagol abi
<genc> nasıl donuyor
<Guest86> mesala fılm acıyom pat donuyo
<genc> internettenmi
<genc> dvd falanmı
<Guest86> nete gırecem pat donuyo
<Guest86> 4-5 dakıka sonra acılıyo
<Guest86> yok yaw
<genc> intell .py
<genc> uzantılı hatamı veriyor
<Guest86> evet
<genc> evet hayırlı bir soru soruyormu
<Guest86> evet
<Guest86> ben ı dont know diyorum
<genc> 1 swap calışıyormu onu kontrol et iki işletim sistemin 64 bitmi
<Guest86> 32 bıt
<genc> vermemesi lazım hata kaydı ver
<Guest86> swap yokmuş abi
<Guest86> dıyo odin yukleyın
<Guest86> yukleyımmı
<genc> free komut cıktısı ne
<Guest86>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Guest86> Bellek:    1954440    1384384     570056          0      88728     830112
<Guest86> -/+ buffers/cache:     465544    1488896
<Guest86> Takas:     2006012          0    2006012
<genc> takas calışıyor gözüküyor
<genc> ama sen yine de sudo swapon bu komutu ver
<Guest86> verdım abi
<genc> sistemi reboot etik ten sonra free komutuna bak
<genc> deger varsa calışıyordur
<Guest86> ok abı sagol abi
<genc> veya sistem gözlemcide swap kullanımını görebilirsin
<osmanaga> Sysinfo for 'slax': Linux 2.6.27.27 running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4798 bogomips), HD: 0/0GB, RAM: 653/752MB, 119 proc's, 28.4min up
<eren> selamlar
<eren> toplugunuzu takip etmiyorum ama son yasanan Pardus olaylarinda dikkatinizi cekmesi gereken bir seyler var.
<eren> pardus.org.tr "portal"inda yazilarinizin birkaci kaynaksiz olarak aynen veya cok ufak degisiklikler ile sanki kendileri azmis gibi koyulmus
<eren> http://www.pardus.org.tr/forum/-/message_boards/message/31287
<eren> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?title=U%C3%A7birim
<eren> ---
<eren> http://www.pardus.org.tr/forum/-/message_boards/message/10040440
<eren> Bilgisayarımda **Pardus** var."
<eren> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=4886.0
<eren> "Bilgisayarımda Ubuntu var."
<ElixirVitae> https://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html
<ElixirVitae> >You may copy and distribute a Modified Version of the Document under the conditions of sections 2 and 3 above, provided that you release the Modified Version under precisely this License, with the Modified Version filling the role of the Document, thus licensing distribution and modification of the Modified Version to whoever possesses a copy of it.
<ElixirVitae> ^ eren
<eren> ElixirVitae: wiki sayfasinda icerik lisansi var
<eren> ElixirVitae: forum sayfasinda lisansin ne oldugunu goremedim
<ElixirVitae> Forumu kontrol etmedim.
<eren> A. Use in the Title Page (and on the covers, if any) a title distinct from that of the Document, and from those of previous versions (which should, if there were any, be listed in the History section of the Document). You may use the same title as a previous version if the original publisher of that version gives permission.
<eren> wikideki belgenin lisansi bunu diyor
<eren> farkli bir baslik, ve orijinal sahibin izni muhtemelen yok
<ElixirVitae> >Modified Version
<eren> Preserve the section Entitled "History", Preserve its Title, and add to it an item stating at least the title, year, new authors, and publisher of the Modified Version as given on the Title Page. If there is no section Entitled "History" in the Document, create one stating the title, year, authors, and publisher of the Document as given on its Title Page, then add an item describing the Modified Version as
<eren> stated in the previous sentence.
<eren> kopyalanan kisimda 'history' kismi da mevcut degil
<eren> lisanslari tartismiyoruz tabi ki, sadece dikkatinizi cekebilir diye yazdim
<eren> mesela bir nokta da surada var
<eren> H. Include an unaltered copy of this License.
<eren> kirpilmis/kopyalanmis icerikte herhangi bir lisans, yazar adi vs icermiyor
<eren> wikideki gosterildigi gibi FDL'ye bircok noktada aykiri
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<eren> ElixirVitae: bana problem var gibi geldi?
<ElixirVitae> Var.
<ElixirVitae> 5 gün içinde 90 forum post kolay olmuyor ^_~
<eren> oyledir muhakkak
<ElixirVitae> "Information wants to be free!"
<eren> elbette, ama usuluyle yapilinca anlami var :)
<ElixirVitae> Asıl yazarlarının sıkıntı edeceğini sanmıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Tabii kaynak göstermek daha güzel bir davranış olurdu.
<eren> dedigim gibi, ubuntu-tr toplulugu ile cok baglantim yok. Ortada boyle bir durum var, icerigin bu sekilde kopyalanmasi etik degil. Bilginiz olsun istedim.
<ElixirVitae> Esasında burası forum kadar aktif değil.
<ElixirVitae> Yine de ilgilenen olacaktır muhakkak.
<murat_> sagol genc abı
<eren> iyi geceler herkese
<murat_> donma sorunu kalmadı
<lessent> merhaba
<ozcanesen> lessent, merhaba
<lessent> iyi geceler ozcan.. müsait msn?
<lessent> ubuntu ve linuxla ilgili bi kac sorum olacaktı..
<ozcanesen> lessent, müsaitim fakat her soruna cevap verebilir miyim bilmiyorum
<ozcanesen> deneyelim
<lessent> ubuntu touch için simulator var mı?
<ozcanesen> lessent, ubuntu üzerine bazı ubuntu mobile uygulamalarını kurabiliyorsun
<ozcanesen> bir saniye ilgili blog yazısını bulmaya çalışayım
<lessent> ilginiz için teşekkurler..
<ozcanesen> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-play-with-ubuntu-touch-apps-in-ubuntu-12-10
<ozcanesen> buradaki görsel biraz eskiymiş uygulamalar o kadar boş görünmüyormuş
<ozcanesen> http://ubuntoid.com/2013/03/you-can-run-ubuntu-touch-apps-in-ubuntu/
<ozcanesen> şu daha güncel
<lessent> bunlar henüz yapım aşamasındaki uygulamalar..
<lessent> benim kastettiğim android gibi bi emulator uzerinden ubuntu touchı sanal olarak calıstırmak..
<ozcanesen> sanırım öyle bir şey henüz mümkün değil
<ozcanesen> ama bir sdk var ortada adnroid gibi
<ozcanesen> onun içerisinde emulatör olabilir
<ozcanesen> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<lessent> nasıl edinebiliriz onu?
<lessent> bi sn inceliyorum..
<lessent> siz kurdunuz mu bunu?
<ozcanesen> denemedim henüz
<lessent> okudugum kadarıyla sadece temaları ve layoutları göstermek amacıyla yapılmıs bi uygulama bu..
<lessent> buttonlar, temalar, sayfa geçişleri vs.
<lessent> tam anlamıyla işletim sistemi olarak calısan bişey yok..
<ozcanesen> evet sadece uygulamaları çalıştırabiliyorsunuz
<lessent> nexus için kurulabilen touch versiyonunu virtual boxa ya da vmware ye falan kurabilir miyiz acaba..
<ozcanesen> evet şu anda aynısını araştırıyordum
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir şeyden bahsedilmiş
<ozcanesen> android emülatörünün üzerine ubuntu touch kurma fikri
<lessent> mümkün mü peki?
<ozcanesen> olmaması için bir neden yok ama nasıl yapılacağıyla ilgili bir kaynak bulamadım
<lessent> hmm..
<ozcanesen> şahsi fikrim şimdilik qml uygulamalarını test etmek yeterli gibi
<lessent> qml i pythonla yazabiliyor muyuz peki?
<ozcanesen> qml zaten bir dil
<lessent> oyle mi?
<lessent> qml hakkında hiçbir fikrim yok..
<lessent> javascript şeklinde bi acıklama var ama kodları incelediğimde pek bi alakası yok gibi..
<lessent> gerci javascrpit de bilmiyorum..
<lessent> developer.ubuntu.com'da python ı  desteklediği soyleniyo ancak herhangi bi uygulama yazılmamış henüz python da.. herhangi bir örnek de yok..
<ozcanesen> ben göremedim python ile ilgili bir şey nerede diyor onu tam olarak?
<lessent> bi sn
<lessent> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/quickly-workflow/
<ozcanesen> bu ubuntu masaüstü için
<lessent> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235369/can-i-develop-ubuntu-for-phones-apps-in-python
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-28
<etsw> selam
<ozcanesen> etsw, selamlar
<etsw> ozcanesen gecen senin bi masaustu programin mi ne vardi neydi o
<ozcanesen> etsw, terra
<ozcanesen> hala var ama çok aktif geliştiremiyorum okuldur vizedir derken
<etsw> necdet hoca linkini paylasmisti
<etsw> hangi okuldasin
<ozcanesen> çomü'de :)
<etsw> aa
<etsw> ne guzel ya
<fnoyanisi> slm
<lessent> slm..
<Guest26089> real player gıbı bır program ubuntuda varmı
<fnoyanisi> çok
<Guest26089> mesala bırının ısmı
<fnoyanisi> realplayer ın kendiside var olması lazım
<fnoyanisi> linux sürümü
<fnoyanisi> onun dışında mp3 için filan yada dvd izlemek için birçok uygulama var
<fnoyanisi> totem var
<fnoyanisi> banshee var
<fnoyanisi> xine var
<fnoyanisi> mp3 için xmms var
<lessent> winamp kullanıyorsan audacious u tavsiye ederim..
<fnoyanisi> xmms winamp gibiydi yanlış hatırlamıyorsam
<fnoyanisi> arayüzü çok benziyordu
<lessent> winamp skinlerini de kullanabiliyorsun..
<fnoyanisi> tabi eskiden, şimdi bilmiyorum
<lessent> xmms kullanmadım.. audacious u kullanıyorum.. gayet de memnunum..
<lessent> rpg oyunu var mı bildigin? ultima online tarzı..
<lessent> az önce teeworlds die bi oyun kesfettim cok eglenceliymiş :)
<Kartagis> ben clementine kullanıyorum, süper
<Kartagis> tavsiye ederim
<fnoyanisi> clementine, eski bi çizgifilm :)
<fnoyanisi> çok severdim
<fnoyanisi> bir de müziği vardı
<fnoyanisi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NqVyd3cg20
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enYSW_n5TEM
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : sen de yaşlanmışsın ya desene :)
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: yaş kaç?
<Kartagis> ya da tevekkül diyelim
<fnoyanisi> 30 oldum
<fnoyanisi> daha 2-3 hafta önce
<Kartagis> mutlu yıllar
<fnoyanisi> bi yerden sonra insan istemiyor etraftakilerin
<fnoyanisi> yok canım :)
<fnoyanisi> sağol
<fnoyanisi> şimdi clementine introyu izlerken , o çocukluğum aklıma geldi
<fnoyanisi> duygulandım inan :)
<Kartagis> http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/hb.mp3 sana gelsin
<fnoyanisi> senin yaş kaç
<Kartagis> 41
<fnoyanisi> sustum
<fnoyanisi> maşallah eleman yanık yanık heppii birdddayyy diye çığırıyo
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3AtRBlRQ-I
<Kartagis> bu da çok güzel
<Kartagis> clementine deyu ararken denk geldim
<fnoyanisi> brenna maccrimmon u biliyon mu
<fnoyanisi> şuna bir bak dinlemediysen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CenFxRhGEuc
<YaSiN> kolay gelsin arkadaþlar
<Kartagis> selam YaSiN
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: kadın çok iyi Türkçe konuşuyor
<YaSiN> w.a.s
<YaSiN> nslsýnýz
<fnoyanisi> YaSiN : selam, çok şükür iyilik.
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : süper
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : farklı şarkıları da var, çok güzel balkan şivesi ile de söylüyor
<YaSiN> w.a.s ALLAH daha iyi etsin
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : yurdum insanı utanır mı artık bilmem de, elin kanadalısı bizden güzel konuşuyor işte
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: bu kadın Kanadalı mı? soyadı İrlandalı gibi
<fnoyanisi> kanadalı diye biliyorum
<fnoyanisi> doğru Mc irlandalı oluyor gelende
<fnoyanisi> göçmendir belki ailesi
<Kartagis> pardon Ä°skon
<Kartagis> Mc İskoç
<fnoyanisi> iskoç mu
<fnoyanisi> aklımda irish kalmış
<Kartagis> &g brenna mccrimmon
<f0und> Kartagis: Brenna MacCrimmon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenna_MacCrimmon>; Brenna MacCrimmon - Vikipedi: <http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenna_MacCrimmon>; Brenna MacCrimmon | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos: <http://www.myspace.com/brennamaccrimmon>; Brenna McCrimmon - Dolama Dolamayı - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StY3UJ0EBRI>; Brenna (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> Kanadalıymış
<Kartagis> acaba İngilizce  wiki sayfasını bir Türk mü yazmış?
<Kartagis> bağlamayı kalın yazmışlar :D
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> bir de, kadından çok türk müziğini anlatmış
<Kartagis> yoo, kadını anlatmış
<fnoyanisi> abartı kattım canım :)
<Kartagis> Türkçesini mi diyorsun sen?
<fnoyanisi> nette var birkaç parçası
<fnoyanisi> güzel söylüyor
<fnoyanisi> sesi de fena değil bayanın
<YaSiN> arkadaþlar ubuntuda bi problemim var
<Kartagis> nedir YaSiN?
<YaSiN> ubuntuyu kurulum aþamasýnda wirelesse baðlandým güncelleþtirmeleri yaptým sonra resetledim ve de baðlantým gözükmüyor hiçbir þekilde de baðlanamýyorum nsl wirelessle baðlanabilirim
<YaSiN> yazdým abi
<fnoyanisi> YaSiN : kurdun da wireless mı gitti, yoksa vardı, güncelleme yaptında mı gitti
<YaSiN> güncellemeden sonra gitti
<YaSiN> masaüstüne geldiðinde offline oldunuz diyor
<YaSiN> çevrimdýþý yani
<YaSiN> daha evvel modemleri gösteriyordu þimdi yok tamamen
<YaSiN> neden böle oldu anlamadým
<fnoyanisi> ifconfig komutu ne çıktı veriyor? buraya yaz > http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<YaSiN> oraya nsl yazayým
<YaSiN> baðlantý yok
<fnoyanisi> pardon :)
<YaSiN> est
<fnoyanisi> o zaman, ifconfig ile wlan0 geliyor mu
<fnoyanisi> yada iwconfig ile
<YaSiN> iwconfig
<YaSiN> no wireless diyor
<YaSiN> lo no wireless
<YaSiN> devre dýþý kalmýþ wireless
<YaSiN> nsl etkinleþtirebilirim acaba
<YaSiN> güncelleme kapatmýþ nsl baþarmýþsa
<fnoyanisi> kapatmış olmayasın
<YaSiN> belki kaldýrmýþtýr
<YaSiN> yok denedim defalarca
<fnoyanisi> kernel güncellemesi vardı?
<fnoyanisi> bir de ubuntu senin kartı otomatik tanıdı mı
<fnoyanisi> yoksa sen atrıca driver kurdun mu?
<YaSiN> tanýdý driver fln kurmadým asla
<YaSiN> 12.10 sürümü
<YaSiN> kernele bakayým
<fnoyanisi> uname -r
<YaSiN> yok malesef
<YaSiN> 3.5.0 26
<YaSiN> 3.5.0 26- generic
<YaSiN> baðlantýlarý düzenle bölümünde
<YaSiN> 10 saat evvel wirelessle baðlandýðým görüünüyor
<YaSiN> að baÐlantýlarý kýsmýn da
<fnoyanisi> sudo lshw -c network
<fnoyanisi> ne veriyor, orada kartını görüyor mu
<YaSiN> yaa arkadaþ
<YaSiN> sudo pass istiyor
<YaSiN> giriyorum sorry try again dior
<YaSiN> nsl bu iþtir anlamadým
<YaSiN> kendi koyduðumu kabul etmiyor
<fnoyanisi> caps yada tr karakter olmasın?
<YaSiN> AÇIKLAMA
<YaSiN> ürün yöneticii
<YaSiN> hepsi çýktý
<YaSiN> sürüm saat hýz
<YaSiN> güncelleþtirme pasifleþtirmiþ wirelessi anladýðým kadarýyla
<fnoyanisi> sudo ifconfig up wlan0
<fnoyanisi> ondan once, ifconfig wlan0 ne veriyordu
<YaSiN> aygýt bulunamadý
<fnoyanisi> hadi ya
<fnoyanisi> sen update i ne zaman yaptın
<YaSiN> dün hemen kurulum sonrasý
<YaSiN> 195 mblýk update
<YaSiN> baktým þöle bi ben hariç herþeyi güncellemiþ maþallah
<YaSiN> að
<YaSiN> network gnoma manager de yüklenmiþ
<YaSiN> wireless simgesi de var
<fnoyanisi> enable wireless networking seçeneği var mı gui de
<YaSiN> malesef
<YaSiN> kaldýr diyor sadece
<fnoyanisi> şimdi aklıma gelen
<fnoyanisi> ifconfig ile görünmüyorsa
<fnoyanisi> senin kartı görmüyordur
<fnoyanisi> onun için driver filan yüklemen gerekebilir
<fnoyanisi> ndiswrapper diye bişey var
<YaSiN> kartý görüyor
<YaSiN> ondan yana sýkýntý yok
<YaSiN> 10 15 satýr çýktý veriyor
<YaSiN> da
<YaSiN> bunu aktif edecem bi araþtýrayým bi daha
<fnoyanisi> orada senin ethernet kartını da verir
<fnoyanisi> sadece wireless değil
<fnoyanisi> description: Wireless interface
<fnoyanisi> böyle bişey var mı çıktın da
<fnoyanisi> bak bende üç tane aygıt görüyor mesela
<fnoyanisi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654951/
<fnoyanisi> wireless ikinci
<YaSiN> bi sn bakayým
<YaSiN> yok
<fnoyanisi> kartı görmüyor
<fnoyanisi> senin driver ı yüklemen lazım
<fnoyanisi> karını modelini biliyorsundur umarım :)
<fnoyanisi> s/karının/kartının
<fnoyanisi> YaSiN : senin kart broadcom filan mı
<fnoyanisi> linuxta sotunlu o kartlar genelde
<fnoyanisi> ndiswrapper diye bişey kurman lazım onun için
<YaSiN> tþkler yardýmýn için
<YaSiN> yordum seni de
<YaSiN> çok saolasýn
<YaSiN> fnoyanisi_away sorunu halletim
<Kartagis> jdownloader youtube'den de çekim yapıyormuş :)
<fnoyanisi> o neymiş ki
<Kartagis> sen sormuyor muydun jdownloader'i?
<Kartagis> jdownloader bir dosya indirme yöneticisi
<Kartagis> java tabanlı
<fnoyanisi> yok sormadım
<fnoyanisi> çok bişe indirmiyom
<Kartagis> ha akar1m sormuştu
<fnoyanisi> eskiden limewire vardı
<fnoyanisi> birde dc++ mı ne
<fnoyanisi> onları kullanmıştım bir ara, o kadar
<Kartagis> dc++ evet hatırlıyorum
<turgay> limewire güzeldi
<Kartagis> hani dosya yükleme siteleri var ya
<Kartagis> rapidshare gibi falan filan
<Kartagis> bu esas olarak oradan indirmeye yarıyor
<fnoyanisi> hmm....
<fnoyanisi> iyiymiş
<turgay> kde  o işi kendi uygulamaları ile yapıyor
<turgay> link tıkla uygun uygulama çalışıyor
<turgay> torrent için ktorrent gibi
<fnoyanisi> kde o açıdan iyi
<fnoyanisi> daha komple bir desktop env sunuyor
<fnoyanisi> ne var ki ben sevmiyorum :D
<turgay> normal bir kullancııya uyugun tüm uygulamaları kendi bünyesinde geliştiriyor buda sistem bütünlüğü sağlıyor
<fnoyanisi> samsung un adnroid ikonları
<fnoyanisi> kde nin plastic temasına benziyor
<fnoyanisi> ondan samsung da hoşma gitmiyor
<fnoyanisi> zevk meselesi :)
<fnoyanisi> ilk gnome kullandım, belki ondandır
<turgay> simgeleri değiştir bu kadar zor mu ? :)
<fnoyanisi> orası öyle :)
<fnoyanisi> benim telefon eskiydi
<fnoyanisi> simge filan değişmiyordu galiba
<fnoyanisi> sonra da değiştirdim android i
<turgay> kde iyi yolda ilerliyor
<fnoyanisi> Alalh bozmasın
<fnoyanisi> ne diyim, unity/gnome biraz tablet dokunmatik olayına gird
<fnoyanisi> desktop havasını kaybetti biraz
<fnoyanisi> çok da + alma nazarımda ama (çok adamların umurunda sanki benim +'lar)
<fnoyanisi> s/alma/almadı
<turgay> kde aynen dokunmatik olayına girdi
<fnoyanisi> hmm... ama o klasi menu ile biraz zor olur gibi
<fnoyanisi> ama qt çok güçlü bi framework, kde oradan da kazanıyor
<turgay> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-framework.git  kde5 ve qt5    geliştirme dalı burası
<turgay> 2012 ocak ayında falan çatallanmıştı
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt575rLLEDI
<fnoyanisi> adamların kafa çalışıyo
<fnoyanisi> yapmışlar
<turgay> ve hızlı çalışıyotrlar
<fnoyanisi> bi patrick volkergind yavaş kaldı galiba
<turgay> hem yeni sürüm hemde güncel sürümler artı  programlanan sürümleri geliştirmekle uğraşıyorlar
<fnoyanisi> slack default kernel kaç :)
<fnoyanisi> 2.8 filandır
<turgay> linux (3.8.4)	3.8.4
<fnoyanisi> bu senin sanırım
<turgay> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=slackware
<fnoyanisi> 3.0 ı atlamışlar
<fnoyanisi> 2.6-3.2 olmuş kernel
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbmcBkERYbU  ve http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR5UZUtcOGc   fnoyanisi  qt5 emareleri kde üzerinde
<fnoyanisi> ilk video 1.07
<fnoyanisi> void main(void) :P
<fnoyanisi> :D
<turgay> ne yapsuım adamlar ilk denemeler
<fnoyanisi> qml ile mi yazıyolr
<fnoyanisi> c++ değil mi
<turgay> qt
<fnoyanisi> qml qt kodun çevrilip derleniyor mu?
<turgay> qml qt  ye ait bir nodül
<fnoyanisi> yanlış hatırlamıyorsam, interpereter birşey
<fnoyanisi> xml gibi
<fnoyanisi> gui dizaynı için kullanılıyor
<turgay> modelleme iiçin kullanılıyor
<turgay> modelleme çiziyor
<fnoyanisi> hmm.... kültürüm artsın biraz
<fnoyanisi> uykum olmasa netten bakacam da
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay> benimde sağ kulağım çok ağrıyor
<fnoyanisi> geçmiş olsun
<fnoyanisi> ben yatarım canım birazdan
<turgay> işitme zorluğu çekiyorum
<turgay> sağ ol
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl15wKqvUNo
<fnoyanisi_away> hadi size iyi günler
<turgay> selam
<Shehrazad> Selam.
<Shehrazad> Hmm.
<lessent> selam..
<turgay> selam
<lessent> gnome 3.8 i denediniz mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-29
<Ono-> s.a
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> c++ ta iyi olan var mı
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> !ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> bot yok mu ya herşeyi cevaplayan
<Kartagis> 42
<Kartagis> al sana her şeyin cevabı
<Kartagis> &g the answer to everything
<f0und> Kartagis: 42 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(number)>; Phrases from The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - Wikipedia, the ...: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy>; 42: The answer to life, the universe and everything - The Independent: (2 more messages)
<fnoyanisi> hmmm
<fnoyanisi> &ubuntu
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> &g ubuntu
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Ubuntu: Home: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>; Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download>; Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop>; Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)>; Ubuntu (philosophy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (1 more message)
<fnoyanisi> hah oldu, ben de öğrendim :)
<fnoyanisi> &g g
<f0und> fnoyanisi: g-force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-force>; G - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G>; Greg Leding (g) on Twitter: <https://twitter.com/g>; /g/ - Technology: <http://4chan.org/g/>; Gmail: Email from Google: <http://mail.google.com/>; Sesame Street: G - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCtEbKRTRgI>; G: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> &g g-spot
<f0und> Kartagis: G-Spot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-Spot>; How To Master The Womans G-Spot - AskMen: <http://www.askmen.com/dating/vanessa_100/115_love_secrets.html>; How To Find The G Spot - And Give A Girl An Orgasm - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvNSHVopA-U>; G Spot Finder - Finding the New Female G Spot - Esquire: (2 more messages)
<fnoyanisi> &g f0und
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Steam Community :: ID :: f0und: <http://steamcommunity.com/id/plastlim>; y0u f0und me - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEC8djU0nKQ>; H0R0R F0Und a New Friend..0ER0E !: <http://eng.musicshake.com/song/194081>; f0und - FFFFOUND!: <http://ffffound.com/home/f0und/found/>; Hell Queen Metal in Blood (NoK@S ]§~~F0UND£R ... - MySpace: <http://www.myspace.com/hellqueenovdarkness>; (1 more message)
<Kartagis> heh
<fnoyanisi> google da google aratmak
<fnoyanisi> bilen varsa >>> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15702235/terminate-called-after-throwing-an-instance-of-stdlength-error-what-basic
<cmdexe> selamsızlar
<ekolojik> ttnet kotaları ne zaman sıfırlayacak yahu sitesinde bulamadım bi türlü
<ekolojik> ayın 30unda mı yoksa 31inde mi
<ekolojik> aradığımı buldum
<genc> slm
<genc> pdf dosyalarını inceleye bileceğim begendigim yerlerini kopyalama yapabilen program önerisi olan varmı
<ElixirVitae> genc sadece okular var linux te
<ElixirVitae> Diğerleri bookmark, tagging, highlighting yapamıyor.
<genc> okular kde bagımlılıgı var
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<genc> oyüzden kullanmıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Seçeneğin yok.
<brkyx> bende bir öneri almak isterim açıkcası üstadlardan :)
<brkyx> google reader kapanıyor malumunuz alternatiflerinin hiç birinede alışamadım
<brkyx> ubuntuda kullandıgınız bir program varmı rss takibi için google reader'a benzeyen ?
<ElixirVitae> Ben FF addon olan brief i kullanıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Şu anda zibilyon tane yazı var internette bu konu ile alakalı
<ElixirVitae> Listelemişler var olan tüm RSS reader ları.
<brkyx> feedly filan var evet
<ElixirVitae> Bir-iki tanesine baksan zaten az çok fikrin olur.
<brkyx> en az 10 tane denemişimdir :)
<brkyx> baktım online olanlarda bir iş daha doğrusu tam istediğimi bulamadım
<brkyx> brief'i deneyeceğim hemen çok teşekkürler
<ElixirVitae> Thunderbird in de RSS olayı var.
<ElixirVitae> Denemediysen hala...
<genc> tickr denedinmi
<ElixirVitae> Hayır.
<brkyx> yok
<brkyx> denediklerimin hepsi web tabanlıydı
<genc> bu ekranda akıyor
<brkyx> google readerı biliyorsunuzdur ben onun gibi sade istediğim zaman geçmişteki bir yazıyı bulabileceğim birşey bakınıyorum
<genc> kullanmadım hic google
<brkyx> mesela google reader yerine en buyuk tavsıye olan feedly cok karmasık geldı benım ıcın :)
<brkyx> dediklerinizi hemen deneyeceğim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-30
<murat> slmlr
<Guest23838> sımdı ubuntu unyt kullanıyodum kde kurdum
<Guest23838> unyty sı sılsem
<Guest23838> sıstem zarar görurmu
<turgay> Guest23838:  kde kullanmak istiyorsan direkt kubuntu kurmak daha mantıklı
<turgay> paketleri inceleyerek eğere sistem üzerinde etki yapmayacak olan paket varsa kaldırabilirsin tabi
<Guest23838> evet  forumlardada öyle dıyolarda
<turgay> bağımlılıklarında vs sorun çıkmaması için uğraşman gerekir
<turgay> bunun yerine direkt kullanmak istediğin dağıtıma göre özelleştirimiş sürümleri kullanmak daha mantıklı
<Guest23838> bız forumları okumadan dırek kurunca sorun cıktıukdan sonra forumlardı okuyunca terso turuma düştük
<turgay> bu ay içinde yeni sürümler yayınlanacak gerçi
<turgay> plansız programsız çalışmaktan kaynaklanıyor
<Guest23838> evet abi
<turgay> bu sosyaşl ve ekonomik hayyattada karşımıza çıkmaktaddır
<turgay> hiçbir ihtiyacı veya hiç kullanmayacağı özelliğe para verip telefon alanlar gibi
<turgay> bu sosyal hayatta kadına öğretmene doktora yoldakine şiddet ve kaba davranma olarak çıkıyor tabi karşımıza :)
<Guest23838> abı ben pardusla kdeyı gördum sevdım
<turgay> ve bol bol kısa süreli ilişki ve evlilikler :D
<turgay> Guest23838:  kde hangi sürüm kullanmıştın ?
<Guest23838> ubuntunun su unytsı kıcık bişe
<turgay> veya pardus hangi sürüm
<Guest23838> hepsi
<turgay> 1.0 ?
<Guest23838> ılk  pardud casusmuydu ne onla baslaım
<Guest23838> 2011.2 ıle bıtırdım
<turgay> kubuntu 13.04 ile kde 4.10  gelmektedir
<Guest23838> ama sunu ögrendım
<Guest23838> tubitak yenı pardusuyla baya kolaya işi getirmiş yaw
<Guest23838> benım yabtıgım gıbı
<Guest23838> kde ındır
<Guest23838> ustune kaplan logosu koy
<Guest23838> alsana yenı pardus
<turgay> pek değil aslında
<turgay> ulakbim tarafından sağlanan pardus bir betik vasıtası ile oluşturulmakta
<turgay> sağlanan diğer değişikliklerde otomaik yapılmakta  :)
<turgay> indirilen bir şey yok yani :)
<Guest23838> naasıl işliyo o sıstem abı
<turgay> betik istenen paketleri bir iso haline getirmekte
<turgay> 1-2 saat gibi bir sürede iso yapılabilir tabi
<turgay> Guest23838:  debian sistemi kullanılarak oluşturulmuş bir sistem herhangi bir özel yapılandırmaa mevcut değil tema ve duvark kağıtlarını saymazsak
<Guest23838> bılmem abı ben  pek anlamamda
<turgay> kubuntu kurman sayaesinde bazı paketlerin özet ve açıklamaları türkçe oluyor en azından :D
<Guest23838> ama kde lazımdı kurdum
<turgay> kubuntu=kde
<turgay> pardus ön tanımlı masaüstü seçeneği olarak gnome kullanılacağını beyan etti
<Guest23838> o acılış ekranına gelen ıkonlarda kdenın logosunu degiştirdim pardusun logosunu koydum
<turgay> açık kaynak bu oluyor zaten lisans izin verdiği ölçütte istediğini yap
<Guest23838> simdi birde sysinfo yabtıgımda
<turgay> geliştir düzenle güncelleştir denetle özelleştir
<Guest23838> pardus yazdırırsam
<turgay> ne yazdığı o kadar öenmli mi
<turgay> Türkiyedeki bu mantığı anlayamıyorum işletim sistemini ikon ve simgelre indirmeyi başaran toplum olduk
<Guest23838> yok abı yaw
<Guest23838> sımdı kafamı bu ukalabılım karıştırdı
<turgay> kur kubuntu bak işine
<turgay> değerli zamanı başka işler için kullan
<Guest23838> evet yturgay abi
<Guest23838> sıze ıyı gunler
<qwebirc71397> arkadaşlar merhaba
<qwebirc71397> müsaitseniz bir soru sormak istiyorum
<qwebirc71397> ubuntu 12.10 kurulu makinamda şuan
<qwebirc71397> harici bir diskide bağladım fakat bunu formatlamak istiyorum
<qwebirc71397> disk programıyla ntfs yavaş olarak formatlamak istediğimde hata alıyorum
<qwebirc71397> ama yavaş dediğim zaman formatlıyor ama diskde 700 mb veri var diyor formatladıkdan sonra
<ElixirVitae> Disk programı hangisi?
<qwebirc71397> Sistem programlarından
<qwebirc71397> adı diskler olarak geçiyor türkçe çevirisinde
<ElixirVitae> apt://gparted
<ElixirVitae> ^ şuna tıkla
<ElixirVitae> Bununla dene bi' de.
<qwebirc71397> onuda indirdim ama anlayamadım onu
<ElixirVitae> &g gparted ubuntu türkiye wiki
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Ubuntu 12.10 GPT partition >2TB not working: <http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/winserverhyperv/thread/574c04e9-e3cd-4615-a9bf-d6622c477c0e>; How to partition/format the FBSD disks free section in ext4 ...: <http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35096>; Windows programların Ubuntudaki karşılıkları - Wiki - Ubuntu Türkiye: (2 more messages)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Windows_programlar%C4%B1n_Ubuntu'daki_kar%C5%9F%C4%B1l%C4%B1klar%C4%B1>; Pinguy Os 11.10 (final, yet beta) Released - Ubuntu Türkiye Forum: <http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=30405.0>; Slax 7 0 4 released - Slax Linux: <http://www.slax.org/blog/21002-Slax-7-0-4-released.html>; GRUB2 - Arch Linux Türkiye Belgeleri: (more message)
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://archtr.org/wiki/index.php/GRUB2>; Mandriva Forum (en) • View topic - Where is "Contrib Media?": <http://forum.mandriva.com/en/viewtopic.php?t=132501>; Distribution Release: Manjaro Linux 0.8.1 (DistroWatch.com News): <http://distrowatch.com/7467>
<ElixirVitae> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Gparted
<ElixirVitae> ^ qwebirc71397
<qwebirc71397> bunlar nedir ingilizcem yetersiz
<ElixirVitae> En son linke tıkla
<ElixirVitae> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Gparted
<qwebirc71397> ok bakıyorum
<ElixirVitae> İşlem yapmadan önce sistemini yedekle.
<qwebirc71397> ok
<qwebirc71397> ElixirVitae: üstad ya bende var bir sıkıntı yada diskde rica etsem bir kerelik teamviewerden gösterebilirmisin
<ElixirVitae> Şu an olmaz.
<qwebirc71397> tamam hocam
<qwebirc71397> # join pardus
<qwebirc71397> join #pardus
<qwebirc71397> join #debian-tr
<murat> ubuntuya yandex nasıl kurulur
<lessent> selamlar...
<ElixirVitae> Selam.
<lessent> ubuntuda radiance theme in rengine müdahale edebiliyor muyuz?
<lessent> mesela kırmızı yapmak istesem nasıl yapabilirim?
<lessent> ElixirVitae: ?
<ElixirVitae> o/ Conqueror_
<Conqueror_> \\o ekolojik
<Conqueror_> ops ElixirVitae
<Conqueror_> :)
<Guest48150> slmlr
<Guest48150> yazılım kuracam
<Guest48150> apt cıkarılıyor denıyor
<Guest48150> 6 saattır cıkamadı gıttı yaw
<Guest48150> cıkmak için aptget beklenıyor
<Guest48150> bunu nasıl cıkaracaz
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar notebook iç donanım temizliği hakkında bilgisi olan arkadaşlar varsa yardımlarına ihitiyacım var?
<lessent> buyrun.. sıkıntı nedir?
<ekolojik> bu cihazı almayı düşünüyorum,yorum yapabilirsiniz: http://www.evkur.com.tr/p/6880/toshiba-amd-e1-1200-14g2gb320ob156w7sbyz
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-31
<ElixirVitae> Günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<ElixirVitae> Saatlerinizi ileri aldınız mı?
<parrrrrss> rkadaşlar ubuntuda gwibber account adding çalışıyor mu sürüm: mı 12.10
<genc> calışmasılazım
<genc> 12,04 itibariyle sorun yoktu
<parrrrrss> xubuntu 12.10 kullanıyorum account eklemeye gelince system settings'e yönlendiriyor emphaty de de böyle bir sorun varmış
<parrrrrss> manuel olarak hesap eklemem mümkün mü acaba aradım bulamadım
<genc> account paketleri ortak
<genc> yönlen dirmesi normal
<genc> hasaplar diyince seni cevrim ici hasaplara yönlendirir
<parrrrrss> pidgin kullanıyorum
<parrrrrss> niye otomatik almadı yada yönlendirdiğinde boş bir system settings sayfasına yönlendiriyor
<genc> hesap ekle diyince
<parrrrrss> printers var
<genc> neyle bütünleşecegini seciyorsun
<parrrrrss> sorun orda işte öyle bir kısıma gelmiyor
<parrrrrss> arayüz bug'ı bence
<parrrrrss> kendim başka bir yerden ekleyebilir miyim peki
<genc> http://c1303.hizliresim.com/17/z/ln6u6.png
<genc> bu ekran gelmiyormu
<parrrrrss> hayır
<genc> nasıl bir ekran geliyor paylaşa bilirmisin
<parrrrrss> bi dk
<parrrrrss> http://uppix.net/7/7/f/5bd95e4a93faa4947ea5bc8a7f19c.png
<parrrrrss> buda aynı sorunu olan ispanyol bir adamdan
<parrrrrss> aynısı bende ingilizce
<parrrrrss> şöyle söyliyeyim bu büyük ihtimalle ubuntuda var olan online accounts'a gitmeye çalışıyor
<parrrrrss> fakat
<parrrrrss> xubuntuda böyle bir şey olmadığından bu ekranla karşılaşıyoruz
<parrrrrss> neyse daha fazla uğraşmayacağım teşekkür ederim
<parrrrrss> gwibberdan başka facebook bağlantısı olan program biliyor musun
<Bulent09> selam
<genc> gwibber-service paketi ve gwibber-service-facebook paketleri yüklümü
<genc> as
<genc> pidgin
<genc> kullana bilirsin
<parrrrrss> kullanıyorum zaten
<parrrrrss> amacım normal
<parrrrrss> paylaşılanları görmek
<parrrrrss> servisleri şimdi yükledim gene çalışmadı
<genc> xubuntu uzunsuredir kullanmadım
<parrrrrss> xubuntu güzelde biraz böyle sorunları var işte
<parrrrrss> sağolasın browserdan girmeye devam
<cmdexe> melaba
<akar1m|off> sa
<genc> as
<turgay> selam
<genc> as
<Guest34806> selamlar
<genc> as
<Guest34806> nasılsın genc abi
<genc> elhamdüllilah iyiyiz
<turgay> a.s
<Guest34806> sen nasılsın turgay abi
<turgay> iyiyim teşekkür ederim
<turgay> sen nasılsın?
<Guest34806> genc abı sayende manyak bir sistemim oldu yaw
<Guest34806> sagolasın
<turgay> Guest34806:  ne kurdun hayırdır ?
<Guest34806> ubuntu
<Guest34806> ubuntuyduda sorunu coktu
<Guest34806> genc abı dıye dıye duzelttı
<Guest34806> cınnamon fılan kurdurdu
<Guest34806> natılus
<Guest34806> donuyordu onu halettı
<Guest34806> bnde ubuntu wınden daha cok donuyodu
<Guest34806> şimdi super oldu
<murat_> bırde alien kurabılseydım manyak olacakt
<genc> alien arena mı kurmak istedigin
<murat_> yok abı
<murat_> rpm leri debe cevıren program
<genc> rpm niye ihtiyac duyduğunu anlamış değilim
<murat_> abı kullandıgım bazı programlar rpm
<genc> birkac server yazılımı dışında ihtiyac yok
<turgay> rpm varsa deb te vardır
<genc> merak ettim program nedir
<murat_> java
<murat_> tmm bunun debı varda
<genc> java engüncel 1.8 orecle mevcut
<murat_> bir terslık var
<murat_> ama rpm yı ındırıp debe cevırınce greasmonkey sorunsuz calışıyo
<murat_> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html mesala bu deb paketi
<murat_> ama greasmonkey eklentılerı sorunlu
<genc> greasmonkey firefox eklentisi degilmiydi
<murat_> işin komik taraffı initi bozdugumdan ubuntuyu tekrar yuklemeden once alien kurmuştum
<murat_> evet abi
<murat_> sımdı kurmaya kalktıgında ortam degıştı ubuntu cd sın koyun dıyo
<murat_> greasmonkey travıyan gıbı oyunlarda manyak işe yarıyo abi
<genc> travien de ne işe yarar
<genc> travian hastalık bende
<murat_> kaynak toplama
<murat_> alarm verme
<murat_> kım onlıne  kım degıl onu görme gıbı dolu işi görur abi
<murat_> hızlı asker basma
<murat_> 10 katı kadar hızlı askr basabılın
<murat_> onceden savunma seklını kayıt edıp bota bırakın
<genc> bunla ilgili bilgi varmı
<murat_> userscrıpt.org var abi
<murat_> orda onlıne oyunlar icin secıtlı eklentıler var
<murat_> oraya aradıgın eklentıyı yaz
<murat_> bulup yukle
<murat_> koc power bot var
<murat_> koc attack var
<murat_> ama aramayı travıyan power bot seklınde yap
<etsw> evet travıyan power bot onemli
<murat_> yoksa dıger oyunlarında botunu bulur
<murat_> kındom of camelotun botlarıda travıyana uyuyo
<murat_> genc abi charless veya selenıyumu bılıyonmu
<genc> yok bilmiyorum
<murat_> bak onlarlada cesitli hileler yababılın
<murat_> ama yakalarsalar bam
<murat_> Travian Bot JScript (TBJS) by Virtuos ver.0.5.4
<murat_> taktık plus var
<murat_> ouda kur mesala yerıne saldırsın
<genc> neyse iyi ğeceler
<murat_> sanada abi
<genc> şuan birini deniyorum
<murat_> abı sen bunları bılmıyodunmu yaw
<genc> http://d1304.hizliresim.com/18/1/lnwz2.png
<murat_> o zaman aynı alanda 9 hesab acma konusunada ınanman
<genc> ben genelde hileyle ugraşmam birde uzun server de birden fazla arkadaşla hesapları idare ederim
<genc> hiç ihtiyac duymadım hesabım yedi yirmidört onlinedir
<genc> gündüzleri arkadaşlar ğece ben
<murat_> abı bende oyleydımde
<murat_> bırkez hesab caldırdım
<murat_> ondan sonra travıyanı bıraktım zaten
<murat_> ama 9 hesab acınca kaynak sorunu kalkıyo ortadan
<genc> neyse yarın işvar ben kacar iyi geceler
<murat_> iyi geceler abi
<murat_> bu alien nasıl kurulur bılen varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-25
<Guest11850> slm
<olgac> slm
<olgac> grub açılış seçeneklerinde  windows u öne almak için ne yapmalı
<goeo_> Windowsun bootloaderı mı?
<olgac> hayır grub
<olgac> ayarlarından
<olgac> ya bu sorun eskiden ubuntu forumunda vardı şim di bulamıyorum
<olgac> geo yardım edecekmisin?
<olgac> ubuntu grub ayarları, açılış seçeneklerinde windowsu öne almak istiyorum yardımcı olabilecek var mı_?
<goeo_> Ah, aylar oldu multiboot yapmadım, daha tecrübeli biri yardım etse daha iyi olacak sanki.
<olgac> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-26
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-27
<ademoglu> youtube.com da engellenmiş
<ademoglu> kaynak: http://eekg.tib.gov.tr/
<ademoglu> pardon yanlış kanal
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-28
 * neeku waves at Kartagis
<neeku> merhabalar
<neeku> burasinda azerbaycandan olan kimse varmi?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-29
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> linux kurmak istiyorum
<fnoyanisi> hangi dağıtımı önerirsiniz
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-23
<shinobi> merhaba arkadaslar kolay gelsin farkli modemlere bagli pcler arasi scp ile dosya transferini nasil gerceklestirebilirim
<thiras> ssh kur
<shinobi> ssh kurulu zaten
<shinobi> ssh ile baglandim
<shinobi> who komutu ile terminalde ip adresimi aldim
<shinobi> scp komutu ile gonder dedim ancak connection refused timed out diyor
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-24
<Kartagis> shinobi: rsync kur, en kolayı
<ufuk_k> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-26
<cmdexe> melaba
<cmdexe> neyse mesglsn glba .s.s.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-27
<slarikan> slm
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Conqueror> selam ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> Selam Conqueror!
<ElixirVitae> Uzun zaman, hayır görüşme.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-29
<viktor_> keşke webden de bnc'me bağlanabileceğim bir arayüz olsa
<command> selamsızlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-31
<varadero> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-02
<command> onur, bu kanalda amma hoş sohbet
<command> farkındmaısın
<onur> command: log gosterim sana
<onur> Day changed to 31 Mar 2016
<onur> Day changed to 01 Apr 2016
<onur> 01:53 < varadero> Slm
<onur> Day changed to 02 Apr 2016
<onur> ...
<command> onur, kanal ölmüş
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-31
<ersidam> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-01
<XxXorsXxX> selamın aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-02
<Guest24000> S.a
<Guest24000> Arkadaşlar raspberry pi 3 için ubuntu mate kurdum ama youtube da film sitelerinde takılmalar oluşuyor flash player eklentisi yok sistemde nasıl ekleyebilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2018-03-28
<command> ™
<hamit> selamlar
<hamit> uname -r
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-01
<barbar__conan> salam
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-25
<Luu> hey
<Luu> naber lo
<Luu> :D
<az> Hey
#ubuntu-tr 2020-03-27
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2020-03-28
<groudon_> selam
<zippo^> Hi groudon_
